# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  سوکت نویسی و نحوه ارتباط با کلاسهای کدایگنایتر

## IMANAZADI

سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی

یک مشکلی واسم پیش اومده میخواستم ببینم کسی میتونه کمکی یا راه حلی بده 
من یه سایت با کدایگنایتر نوشتم و بخوبی کار میکنه و مشکلی تا اینجا نیست
روند کارم به این صورت هست که کاربر واسه اینکه وارد بشه باید لاگین کنه و بعد از لاگین دسترسی های لازم رو میگیره و الی آخر

حالا چند وقتی هست رفتم سمت سوکت نویسی و یه سیستم چت ساده از پایه نوشتم و همانطور که اطلاع دارید برای اجرای مداوم سرور سوکت (server.php) باید اونو تو command line با فرمان زیر اجرا کرد


php server.php


الان میخواستم بدونم چطوری میتونم بین فایل server.php که از طریق cmd اجرا شده و mycontroller  , controller و یا library ارتباط برقرار کنم 
مثلا چک کنم ببینم کاربری که میخواد درخواست اتصال به سوکت داده قبلا لاگین کرده و سشن مربوط به اون ست شده یا نه ؟
و یا اینکه چطوری از کلاسهای کدایگنایتر مثل pdo,database در server.php استفاده کنم ؟؟

----------


## aryaei2000

با درود،

شما در واقع دارید ارتباط بین فرآیندها (Inter-process Communication) رو برای برنامه سرور چت و برنامه تحت وب (Code Igniter) برقرار میکنین.

جهت اطلاع باید بدونین که این دو برنامه دو فرایند (Process) مجزا هستند و هیچ حافظه مشترکی ندارند.
برای برقراری ارتباط بینشون باید رویه ای برای ارسال و دریافت پیام روی سوکت تعریف کنید. مثلا برای بررسی اینکه کاربر در دیتابیس وجود داره، میتونید شناسه اون رو به سمت Code Igniter بفرستید و اونجا از کلاس های دیتابیس برای بررسی این موضوع استفاده کنید.

اگر PHP رو با افزونه IPC میتونید کامپایل و نصب کنین یه مقداری کار راحت تر میشه. همچنین کتابخونه های واسطی برای IPC در PHP موجوده. کافیه دنبال عبارت PHP Inter-process Communication  باشید.

پاینده باشین

----------

